# Our new bully Khaleesi



## ironman83 (May 3, 2017)

Well my wife surprised me and said she wanted a bully for herself so we got one. She has been doing tons and tons of research. She is wanting to put my pit and her bully on a raw food diet. Everything she has researched says its just better than dog food. Does anyone have experience with this. I would love your input.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I've been feeding prey model raw for well over 4 years now. 
preymodelraw.com is a good place to start. Raw feeding should be thoroughly researched before starting. Review the website and if you have any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Your new girl Khaleesi couldn't be cuter. Reminds me of my boy Titus when he was a pup. How are her and Diesel getting along so far? 
Thanks for sharing with us ironman83. Follow EkoMac's sage advise, she is a great source of information on raw food diet.

Joe


----------



## ironman83 (May 3, 2017)

Joe, Diesel has been doing great. There are times where he tends to get a little to rough when they are playing but she gives it back to him 110%


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

ironman83 said:


> Joe, Diesel has been doing great. There are times where he tends to get a little to rough when they are playing but she gives it back to him 110%


LOL, good to hear, that little brindle bully isn't going to let any grass grow under her feet. With a name like Khaleesi you know she is going to want to rule. 

Joe


----------



## BAEBULLYS (Mar 18, 2018)

ironman83 said:


> Well my wife surprised me and said she wanted a bully for herself so we got one. She has been doing tons and tons of research. She is wanting to put my pit and her bully on a raw food diet. Everything she has researched says its just better than dog food. Does anyone have experience with this. I would love your input.


i feed all of my dogs RAW, and i never going back to kibbles, they are looking much better; never sick; their coat is much better....

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-A320FL met Tapatalk


----------

